# Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"



## relgeitz (7. März 2011)

*Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Hallo Community! 

Ich bin mal wieder umgezogen, und darf in der neuen Wohnung (Studentheim) nichts an der Wand anbringen, Löcher bohren, nageln oder ähnliches. 

Jetzt hab ich aber dezent Probleme mit dem WLAN, und will auch so eigentlich kein WLAN verwenden. Jetzt müsste ich ein 15m RJ45 LAN Kabel verlegen, entweder die Wand hoch, die Decke entlang, und wieder runter ODER den Boden entlang, wobei dann, das Kabel genau über ne Kücheneingang (Wohnküche) gehen würde. 

Habt ihr Ideen wie ich das Kabel verlegen kann ohne irgendwie Nägel, Schrauben oder ähnlich zu verwenden, oder es am Boden zu verlegen, ohne die Gehwege zubehindern, und es auch nicht all zu hässlich aussieht? 




Unten noch ein Ausschnitt aus meiner Wohnung wo das Kabel im Wohnzimmer verlegt werden sollte - die schwarzen Kästchen oben sind übrigens ein Fenster und eine französische Tür (so eine Art Balkontür nur ohne Balkon und nem Gitter ) - wenn ihr wollt kann ich auch Fotos machen, damit man die Situation besser sieht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Ich würd ein Flachkabel am Boden verlegen!


----------



## riedochs (7. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Du könntest das Kabel mit Silikon festkleben.


----------



## seventyseven (7. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Über den Boden mit einem Kabelkanal (gibts in jedem 08/15 Baumarkt)


----------



## NCphalon (7. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Oder mit Wandfarbigem Klebeband an die Wand pappen^^


----------



## Edguy (7. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Wenns spurlos wieder zu entfernen sein soll, an die Wand mit dem hier


----------



## Superwip (7. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Ja, Kabelkanal und diesen festkleben wäre auch meiner Meinung nach die beste Idee


----------



## Verminaard (7. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Hy du,

kleben ist genauso schlimm oder schlimmer wie bohren oder nageln.
Je nach Wandbeschaffenheit hast du da groessere Schaeden beim Entfernen der Installation.

Da ich in deinem Startpost leider keine Angaben zur Beschaffenheit der Waende und des Bodens gefunden habe, ist es schwierig hier 
sinvolle Tipps zu geben. 

Ich persoenlich wuerde den Weg uebern Boden, hinter Sesselleiste, unter Teppich waehlen.
Falls der Boden bei der Kueche / Couch ein Fliesen-Parkett-Laminat-oder PVC- Boden ist, wuerde ich an dieser Stelle so einen Kanal kleben. Erstmal mit doppelseitigem Klebeband probieren obs haelt, bekommst du am leichtesten wieder ab. Notfalls mit staerkerem Kleber.

mfG
V.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (7. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Bei mir haben die Sockelleisten an der Wand einen integrierten Kabelkanal. Sowas ist eine recht elegante und dezente Lösung.


----------



## Re4dt (7. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

An die wand kleben oder mit Sockelleisten wie der Steck0rWechsl0r schon sagte 
Sagmal du willst kein W-Lan aber was meinst du zu D-Lan? -> dLAN® 200 AVplus ... Produktbeschreibung ... devolo AG


----------



## Kev95 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*



Re4dt schrieb:


> An die wand kleben oder mit Sockelleisten wie der Steck0rWechsl0r schon sagte
> Sagmal du willst kein W-Lan aber was meinst du zu D-Lan? -> dLAN® 200 AVplus ... Produktbeschreibung ... devolo AG


 
Jo, D-Lan,
Mein Kumpel hat dank dem Mist nen Ping von über 100. 
Vielleicht wars auch einfach nur Pech...

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## Superwip (8. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*



> kleben ist genauso schlimm oder schlimmer wie bohren oder nageln.
> Je nach Wandbeschaffenheit hast du da groessere Schaeden beim Entfernen der Installation.


 
Beim Bohren oder Nageln macht man tiefe Löcher, beim kleben geht höchstens etwas Farbe mit (das ist doch kein "beschädigen" ); ich denke, das ist vertretbar und kann bei Bedarf auch leicht ausgebessert werden


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2011)

Es gibt auch Lan pee Steckdose. Hat verdammt guten Ping, der Hersteller bewirbt das sogar als Gaming Produkt, weil der Ping besser als über ein langes Lan Kabel / WLan sein soll.


----------



## Royma_kaay (8. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Du kannst auch ein dezentes Flachkabel benutzen: CAT5E PATCHKABEL FLACH 20 M WEISS im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (8. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*



Leandros schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Lan pee Steckdose. Hat verdammt guten Ping, der Hersteller bewirbt das sogar als Gaming Produkt, weil der Ping besser als über ein langes Lan Kabel / WLan sein soll.


Besser als ein langes LAN-Kabel hört sich ganz böse nach Mumpitz an. Ein Kategorie 5 Kabel darf nach Spezifikation ganze 100m lang sein (CAT 5 Cable Length - What is the maximum length for CAT 5 patch or crossover cables?). Bei mir gehen mehrere Kategorie 5 Kabel mit einer Länge von jeweils 20m durch die Wohnung und es gibt keine Probleme. Die Kabel habe ich übrigens von der elektronischen Bucht für jeweils 6€. So was kauft man nicht in einem der "Geiz ist Geil" -Abzocker-Märkte.

Wegen den Sockelleisten... Ich meine übrigens so etwas: Profile fr Boden, Wand und Decke - ais-online.de

Die Teile kann man auch vor die bestehenden Sockelleisten befestigen - die Sockelleisten mit Kabelschacht gibt es heutzutage in jedem größeren Baumarkt. Meiner Meinung nach ist es die ästhetischere Lösung als irgendwelche an die Wand geklebte Kabel.


----------



## relgeitz (8. März 2011)

*AW: Lankabel verlegen ohne die Wand zu "beschädigen"*

Danke erstmal für die super vielen Tipps ^^ da hab ich wohl ein Thema von interesse erwischt  

Also Bohren ist sowieso böse, und Nageln eigentlich auch. Kleben auf der Wand ginge noch, so lange der Putz und die Farbe einigermaßen verschont bleibt - das kann notfalls auch einfacher wieder kitten und ich muss nicht Kaution abgeben  

An den Sesselleisten kann ich auch nix machen, die müssen so bleiben, hab grad mit der Heimleitung nochmal telefoniert. Am besten gefällt mir die Lösung mit den Aufboden-Kabelkanal (thx@Verminaard), davon bräuchte ich dann einfach Zwei. zwischen Küche und Wohnzimmer ist sowieso eine Schwelle, da stört das dann nicht. Und für die Ecken bzw. unter den Heizkörpern/Fenster lang nehme ich die Kabelhalter (thx@Edguy). Das sollte dann eigentlich passen, da komm ich dann auch mit einem 10m Kabel aus. 

Der Fussboden ist übrigens alles Laminat, also da gibts normal kein Problem. D-LAN scheidet leider aus, da sich die beiden Steckdosen in unterschiedlichen Stromkreisen befinden, da is nix mit D-LAN. Verbraucht mir auch zu viel Strom, auch wenn ich für den quasi nix bezahle. 

Dann danke nochmal


----------

